

Facebook Tests New Blue like Button on our blog: How will it affect engagement? - Sam121
http://www.papablogger.org/2013/10/Facebook-New-Blue-Like-Button-on-PapaBlogger.html

======
ateevchopra
Did you entered some kind of testing form to get fb's button or they just
randomly chose you ?

~~~
Sam121
No, they are just choosing some sites randomly. I guess they are rolling out a
new theme for like buttons.

